# Badly rusted Aurora T-Jet Chassis



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

Check out theses Aurora T-Jet chassis there on the bay right now all 14 of the chassis where in a flood and must have set around a long time afterwords. ~ All (14) look like the (5) in the pics. 
To some them chassis look Un Savable, If I ended up with them the first thing I would do is let each chassis set in a bowl of Worcestershire Sauce for an hour. Done this before with good results but the chassis where not as bad as the ones in the pics. 
I know all the armatures may be fried, But I have (5) good top plates with good running arms.

Realistically how much would you bid on them? ~ I would bid around $50. Max myself.
I know, I could save a least (5) of them and salvage the rest for part's.

{ eBay item number: 321815774360 / Check out the action for your self }


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I wouldn't bid anything on them way too much work for me!


----------



## oneredz (Jan 29, 2012)

Its up to $19.95.

Tempting, but I would need a whole pack of axles.

I have rehabbed AFX chassis in about the same shape. Tricky part is getting the rusted out axles out without messing up the chassis. Underside electricals look cleanable for most of them. Most likely will need new motors and magnets.


----------



## oneredz (Jan 29, 2012)

You could also use white vinegar.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Honestly your buying iffy tubs in reality.and even cleaned up and if the brush tensioners are bent,the erosion factor will have taken the strength and tension out of them a bit.just my humble opinion,buy 5 new tubs for 3 bucks apiece.


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

brownie374 said:


> I wouldn't bid anything on them way too much work for me!


How much would I bid? $0.00


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Tuxedo, I am sorry I didn't get back to you about the (4) T-Jet chassis for part's, That was a good deal for $13.oo each on them chassis & I am really thankful for the offer. ~ I just went though a flood my self ~ 6" of water in our basement, The sub pump quit working in a heavy two day rain, And the backup sub pump quit working also, With them two safe guards In place our basement sill flooded. ~ After all that you start to think that someone up there don't like us. LOL ~ Luckily the Inc. pay out is going to get us back on track in a few week's. 
We also have a gas powered generator if the power go's out.
We don't have a real nice finished basement like a lot of people do, But what we have we want to keep it that way.


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

I am willing to bet that someone will bid $65. or more for them chassis. 
I have seen T-Jet junk lots go for more money then that. 
( If this lot go's for less then $65. ~ I will be vary shocked ) !!! ~ Just wait you will see.
All you T-Jet collectors out there you know I am right on this one.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

TJETDRAGRACER said:


> I am willing to bet that someone will bid $65. or more for them chassis.
> I have seen T-Jet junk lots go for more money then that.
> ( If this lot go's for less then $65. ~ I will be vary shocked ) !!! ~ Just wait you will see.
> All you T-Jet collectors out there you know I am right on this one.


yep, your right. and I'll be hitting in 2 days. I have yet to find a tjet I havent made run. (other then the burned out ones from the 60's rewinders)


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Dragula said:


> Honestly your buying iffy tubs in reality.and even cleaned up and if the brush tensioners are bent,the erosion factor will have taken the strength and tension out of them a bit.just my humble opinion,buy 5 new tubs for 3 bucks apiece.


cheapest i saw tubs was 5 bucks, where are they 3??


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

sethndaddy said:


> cheapest i saw tubs was 5 bucks, where are they 3??


duly noted and my price sheet updated.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

LMAO!

They'd have to pay ME to take out the trash. Those are NOT just a ketchup bath away from being minty fresh!

Whats your time worth?


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

ketchup would be about right,those chassis are fried.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I can't believe 9.95 shipping from GA


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

the rusticles are heavy.


----------



## oneredz (Jan 29, 2012)

Junk lot up to $36.


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

TJETDRAGRACER said:


> I am willing to bet that someone will bid $65. or more for them chassis.
> I have seen T-Jet junk lots go for more money then that.
> ( If this lot go's for less then $65. ~ I will be vary shocked ) !!! ~ Just wait you will see.
> All you T-Jet collectors out there you know I am right on this one.


No worries about not getting back to me. I was actually concerned something might have happened to you. Glad your back on.
I do believe those chassis will go for big money - but no way would I even bid on those and like Bill already said, they would have to pay me to remove the trash.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

gee I'd take 36.00 for this lot..ebay here I come!


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

I don't see anything there to save. No way to deal with the corrosion between the contact plates, arms are junk, arm plates are likely warped from the rust swelling. The only maybe is the gears. Not worth the effort even for free. I've torn down a few of these over the years and learned from it.


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

i think the shipping cost is for priority shipping . 
between ebay and pay pal they take at least 13% of that 
plus another 30 or 35 cents on top of that for every transaction ..
I just paid the post office $9.50 for priority and ins. for some slot cars i mailed..
I would pay $5 each for them rust buckets ..


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I hope I win them and I'll do an update log to show you guys how many I get running.


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

I know a fool & his money are soon parted. I scored theses two tjet lot's for a grand total with shipping for $86. buck's. (8) incomplete chassis with an extra top plate & arm.
Plus scored a case full of all the part's I need except for brushes & pickup shoe springs to make 
(6) complete chassis. Three of the arms run super hot & two of the chassis are only good for runners but that's the gamble you take buying used chassis lots.
I will have a lot of part's left over from the part's lot & hopefully there will be some brushes & pickup shoe springs in the mix, I'll find out Monday.
Just getting back in to the hobby after a few years so it will take time to build up my part's supply.


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*{ Price Estimate Contest }*

*Lets all put in a price of what them flooded (14) tjet chassis lot will go for. 
The closest to the Winning Bid / With out the shipping cost.
Gets to be The: { T-Jet King } ~ For the day. ~ LOL
The Action Ends 7/30/2015 ~ Thursday ~ At ~ 12:32pm 

It's ok if you go over we are not playing by: The Price Is Right ~ Rules
I say: ( $72.99 )

( Aurora tjet slot car chassis .. flood cars with damage and loss )
eBay item number: 321815774360
*


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I say 72.98


----------



## cody6268 (Oct 31, 2013)

Junk, nowhere worth what it is now, nor will it ever be. Every electrical component will have to go to the trash heap as it is unusable. 

These are the nastiest looking T-Jet chassis I've seen! 


Probably will go for close to $100 before it's all said and done. 

As they say, a fool and his money are soon departed.


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm game.  I'd say $ 65.89.

Tom


----------



## oneredz (Jan 29, 2012)

$83.67


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Actual retail price is.........."


----------



## oneredz (Jan 29, 2012)

16 hrs to go.


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

il say $70 ..they can all be cleaned up if you know what your doing and what to use.
been there done that ..


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

You can raise the titanic but is it worth it?the corrosion and loss of mass from said corrosion on the tensioners is a factor.jmho


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

64.99:wave:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

may need some comm. brushes, one or 2 may be burned out, but other than that I'll get em to scream.

no not guessing, only to have someone watching here to bid 2 dollars more than me. i'll pm my bid to someone I trust here and he'll confirm it after the auction ends.


----------



## oneredz (Jan 29, 2012)

sethndaddy said:


> may need some comm. brushes, one or 2 may be burned out, but other than that I'll get em to scream.
> 
> no not guessing, only to have someone watching here to bid 2 dollars more than me. i'll pm my bid to someone I trust here and he'll confirm it after the auction ends.


Good luck, seriously. :thumbsup: Looks like some fun rebuilds.


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

for that price..you can wait a few weeks and find better quality chassis in a parts lot with some runner bodies that you can resell for someone wanting parts to make your money back ..those chassis look like they need all new electrical connections from point A to point B..good luck to the winner..


----------



## oneredz (Jan 29, 2012)

up to $66


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm high bidder.
rebuilding these "beyond death" chassis is probably my fovorite part of the hobby.


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

Congratulations to ever won the ebay bid at $66. equals out to $5.50 per chassis including the shipping cost that's a good deal I think. I hope someone on here got them. You could tell by the body's that came off them chassis in the sellers other actions that all them where 8+ / Near Mint or even NOS chassis before the flood. 
I was vary surprised there no snipers at the last few seconds must have all fallen a sleep at there computer desk ?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*You got 'em !*



sethndaddy said:


> I'm high bidder.
> rebuilding these "beyond death" chassis is probably my fovorite part of the hobby.


Well....it looks like you won 'em ! Ahhh, congrats, I guess


----------



## oneredz (Jan 29, 2012)

sethndaddy said:


> I'm high bidder.
> rebuilding these "beyond death" chassis is probably my fovorite part of the hobby.


Yes! Thats my favorite part also, but i usually do the AFXs, MTs, and later stuff. I dont have enough spare tjet parts to make a lot that size economical for me to restore. Heck, i may barely have parts to restore even ONE tjet.

Have fun and please do some before/after shots, and do some restoration writeup on them.


----------



## oneredz (Jan 29, 2012)

SnD, you may need to start a new thread on restoration of basket cases.


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

TJETDRAGRACER said:


> Congratulations to ever won the ebay bid at $66. equals out to $5.50 per chassis including the shipping cost that's a good deal I think. I hope someone on here got them. You could tell by the body's that came off them chassis in the sellers other actions that all them where 8+ / Near Mint or even NOS chassis before the flood.
> I was vary surprised there no snipers at the last few seconds must have all fallen a sleep at there computer desk ?


$ 66.00 cool I was pretty close at $ 65.89.  

Good job SND I agree the restoration of these should be worth a new thread! :thumbsup:

Tom


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm thrilled, I actually had a bid of 112.00. i'll let you know how they come out


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

I'm sure I have a few like those, maybe even a little better, if you guys are so into them..


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Ok, I got everything and had a chance to look at them closer........pretty bad......i used a wire brush dremel and got some of the surface rust off first. Then its off to the cleaners.
I always start off with Purple Power auto degreaser (orange container, only sold at some auto stores) in a jewelry cleaner, which does nothing except a little micro vibrations to keep the cleaner moving.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

heres after the first bath, all parts are still locked in place.

please note: when using purple power cleaner you need to remove the plastic hubs first, otherwise all the chrome comes off. With the condition of these, I didn't care.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

theres alot more of these than I thought.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

so far it looks like maybe 3 or 4 of the armatures MAY be usable. the axles are the most beat, most are rusted thru.
After the first bath, i took them to the sink, rinsed with water and rubbed them with an old toothbrush.
Then back in a new batch of PP. (both cleaning times were overnight).
this is a pick of the cleaner after the second bath.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Axle Rotten, wasn't he a WWE wrestler?
But notice how clean the tub is.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

All chassis came out like this. pickup shoes and springs are all like new, and the tubs look perfect. This ones rear axle holes are a little deformed because I attacked it like a drunken sailor and tried prying off the hubs before realizing I should just cut them off.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

after adding one axle and one hub from my existing parts, I have one working car after the first 2 junk chassis, now its not a screamer but it makes it around the track and thats all I wanted.

I will update more as time goes on. I don't see many more cars coming from it, but at least I got good clean pickups/springs/solid rivet bare tubs.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

"Lazarus, come forth..."

--D


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Wow, this thread got even more interesting...ya know, if I had-had money to blow , I probably would have bid on that lot too, just to go thru what you're doing now if I won it, as I find it a theraputic excercise -in which you feel like you accomplished something worthwhile. Keep us updated, this is cool stuff :thumbsup:
PS- and Old Speedy Pit Pig, started rising from the ashes of the BBQ pit, to check out your progress as well. He thinks if you can bring THESE T-Jets Back to life, maybe there is Hope he will rise from the Ashes himself, and be reborn again- into your old Doggie


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Sethndaddy sez:










Hey, SnD, I like that. That axle reminds me of what my 1:1 car looks like underneath. 

I see a contest here. Put it on your track, put slow-down tape on the rails before the corners. Turn on the lap-counter and put the controller on a constant setting that will let it stretch its legs, but keep it on the track. The HT member who guesses closest to the number of laps it runs before the axle turns grenade gets a prize. 

If nothing else, it'll get it nice and run in ...

Cheers. Here's hoping a few more armatures emerge from the tank usable.

-- D


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Hey! What do those rusty arms ohm out at? Maybe a gem in there...LOL. 

There is a product called Evapo Rust that dissolves the rust and is non-acidic.We use it in full-size car restorations. A dunk in that may or may not save those arms but there's nothing to lose.


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

Where can I get Purple power at?


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Tuxedo said:


> Where can I get Purple power at?


Advanced auto parts is the only place I found it


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

NAPA carries it out here.


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

Thank you guys. Obviously I don't have any chassis that are as bad as those but I like how the metal came out on those. No oxidation and all shiney


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Tux, PineSol will clean a chassis and the brass/copper just the same, but be sure to rinse well afterwards. Also, White Vinegar will clean the brass/copper just as well.


----------



## oneredz (Jan 29, 2012)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Tux, PineSol will clean a chassis and the brass/copper just the same, but be sure to rinse well afterwards. Also, White Vinegar will clean the brass/copper just as well.



I use white vinegar. It works well and there is always some around the kitchen.


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Tux, PineSol will clean a chassis and the brass/copper just the same, but be sure to rinse well afterwards. Also, White Vinegar will clean the brass/copper just as well.


Really? That works that well?


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

oneredz said:


> I use white vinegar. It works well and there is always some around the kitchen.


I have plenty of white vinegar. The wife is from Russia and she uses it for everything ! LOL


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

try soaking them in vinager .
also try soaking them in molasas
I seen it on u tube where they soaked real car parts to remove the rust
both things worked well , check it out !!
I bid $59 on them , then I found a 1949 ford grill on ebay 
that I had to have for my chopped top 1950 ford that I just got .


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

The acid in ketchup is perfect for the electricals. Every house has ketchup.


----------



## chappy2 (Jan 7, 2013)

I like to use Fire Sauce from Taco Bell to shine up electrical.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Simple Green works really well too. All I use for cleaning paint off bodies and the green "fur" off of copper. Of course I use separate containers for it though.


----------



## oneredz (Jan 29, 2012)

rodstrguy said:


> Simple Green works really well too. All I use for cleaning paint off bodies and the green "fur" off of copper. Of course I use separate containers for it though.



Does SG work for stripping oil based paints? I have some stubborn old paint on a corvette can am body I need to rehab. what common household stuff will work?


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

oneredz said:


> Does SG work for stripping oil based paints? I have some stubborn old paint on a corvette can am body I need to rehab. what common household stuff will work?


Easy Off oven cleaner or Pine Sol. If you use the oven cleaner be sure to wear gloves and have a window open near by


----------



## oneredz (Jan 29, 2012)

Tuxedo said:


> Easy Off oven cleaner or Pine Sol. If you use the oven cleaner be sure to wear gloves and have a window open near by




Plenty of Pine Sol around here, I will try that. We have too many pets.


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

I use 93% rubbing alcohol to strip paint off of 
the auto world loney toons bodys to repaint them.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

I collect Cast Iron and we use an etank the has Lye, with a battery charger for low voltage charge. Not good with plastics. Then there is the easy off ( use gloves in a WELL ventilated area ) and to rid of rust 50/50 cleaning vinegar ( gallon from wall mart w/ green label ). I use pine sol to strip paint. Then they all get a bath in my Harbor Freight Ultra Sonic Cleaner with Distilled water to rinse them well. MY .02 cents.........

Rob


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Pine Sol clones and Pine Sol scented versions don't work nearly as well as "Original".


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Yep- very true...*



LDThomas said:


> Pine Sol clones and Pine Sol scented versions don't work nearly as well as "Original".


I concur, the lemon scented stuff and Pine Stuff immatators aren't worthy of being used.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Oneredz, yes it does work on oil based paint, may take longer. I like using Simple Green because Pinesol causes me breathing problems as does anything that is heavily scented. Weird I know, just the way it is.
Simple green also works well and rinses off really well.

60Jim, do you soak bodies in the alcohol, or use a wiper of some kind?


----------



## oneredz (Jan 29, 2012)

Just about to pull it out of the bath. I used Pine Sol regular and put the whole mess in a Ziploc snack bag overnight. Will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Ummm...*



oneredz said:


> Just about to pull it out of the bath. I used Pine Sol regular and put the whole mess in a Ziploc snack bag overnight. Will let you know how it goes.


Ummm...I dunno if Regular Pine Sol and a Ziploc bag was a good combo, it might soften up and/or melt the bag over time ?!


----------



## oneredz (Jan 29, 2012)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Ummm...I dunno if Regular Pine Sol and a Ziploc bag was a good combo, it might soften up and/or melt the bag over time ?!



I was a little worried about that also, but it didn't melt over night so I am good. I just rinsed and tossed the bag after the soak.


Final black paint came off easily this morning. Some of the blue paint also came off, but not a big deal. Some of the original paint had already worn off before it was painted black. Shame, I kind of like that original paint scheme. The body needs some rehab anyway. Will try to get some after pics of body and chassis.


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Ummm...I dunno if Regular Pine Sol and a Ziploc bag was a good combo, it might soften up and/or melt the bag over time ?!


I forgot about some bodies soaking in the garage for over a year. The bag did not soften or melt. The bodies are a different story.
hojoe


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

people have recommended brake fluid to remove paint.
I mistook the advice and tried brake CLEANER on an original 1/32 Aurora Batmobile body.
of course it turned to jell and was worthless.
so, it pays to be sure what you are doing and don't end up with a mistake like mine.
I like the Pine Sol.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

ruh roh


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I have used Pine Sol, Easy Off Oven Cleaner, Brake Fluid and even a lacquer thinner when I was in a hurry. Pine sol takes days and a pointy tooth pick but worked well and seems to be the safest on injection molded bodies but some resins do not like pine sol. On tyco's when I use to strip them and paint them I was happy with easy off but had to remove the chrome and glass to be safe. I forgot what I stripped in brake fluid but one that I left a long time got brittle. Lacquer thinner I dropped the body in a plastic container swirled it around little ran a wet q tip over it then went to an rubbing alcohol bath then to a paper towel.


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

rodstrguy said:


> Oneredz, yes it does work on oil based paint, may take longer. I like using Simple Green because Pinesol causes me breathing problems as does anything that is heavily scented. Weird I know, just the way it is.
> Simple green also works well and rinses off really well.
> 
> 60Jim, do you soak bodies in the 91% rubbing alcohol, or use a wiper of some kind?


I soak them in a tiny tuperware like container with a lid on it ,
it will hold about 3 ho slot car bodys at a time .
you can leave them in there for days with no damage to the plastic .
I have stipped dozens of auto world and model motoring bodys 
so I can repaint them


----------



## oneredz (Jan 29, 2012)

60chevyjim said:


> I soak them in a tiny tuperware like container with a lid on it ,
> it will hold about 3 ho slot car bodys at a time .
> you can leave them in there for days with no damage to the plastic .
> I have stipped dozens of auto world and model motoring bodys
> so I can repaint them


We have some containers like that, but they are currently being used for food. I just grabbed the first thing I could think of to seal up and it was ziplock snack bag. I have my 2nd Martini Porsche to also do. The paint apparently went bad in the rattle can before I could use it. It had probably been on the shelf at the store too long.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I wish I had a nickel for every cereal bowl and left over container I schwicked from the kitchen to strip with, or paint, or make plaster mountains, lol. and another nickel for how many times I got caught and yelled at for it.


----------



## oneredz (Jan 29, 2012)

sethndaddy said:


> I wish I had a nickel for every cereal bowl and left over container I schwicked from the kitchen to strip with, or paint, or make plaster mountains, lol. and another nickel for how many times I got caught and yelled at for it.


I would be RICH! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Ummm...I dunno if Regular Pine Sol and a Ziploc bag was a good combo, it might soften up and/or melt the bag over time ?!


We wish! 

If it actually affected that polyethylene bag, then we'd have a basis for a paint that would stick to those polyethylene guardrails.


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

oneredz said:


> We have some containers like that, but they are currently being used for food. I just grabbed the first thing I could think of to seal up and it was ziplock snack bag. I have my 2nd Martini Porsche to also do. The paint apparently went bad in the rattle can before I could use it. It had probably been on the shelf at the store too long.


Never "grab" as you say.............ask to borrow!:thumbsup:


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

the ones I use are really small I get them at the dollar store.
you get several of them for a dollar . 
spend a buck then you won't have any unwanted problems.


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Pill bottles work well for Tjet bodies. AFX are probably too big.


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

Tuxedo said:


> I have plenty of white vinegar. The wife is from Russia and she uses it for everything ! LOL


My wife is from Bulgaria..same thing with the vinegar lol


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

rdm95 said:


> My wife is from Bulgaria..same thing with the vinegar lol


RIGHT??!! It does seem to work though, what do you think?


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

All I know is that I've come to really hate the smell of it.. It's seriously almost like perfume to her I swear! lol Atleast it's cheap so I just let her do whatever her little heart desires with it haha


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

rdm95 said:


> I just let her do whatever her little heart desires with it haha


LOL, Too funny! Yeah the smell is .........well it's bad, you know what I'm talking about. It does seem to work wonders though I have to give her that. She puts up wit the Slot cars so ................if I have to put up with the vinegar, so be it


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

rdm95 said:


> All I know is that I've come to really hate the smell of it.. It's seriously almost like perfume to her I swear! lol Atleast it's cheap so I just let her do whatever her little heart desires with it haha


My wife drowns her food with malt vinegar. I used to make the mistake of accepting offers of helping her finish her dinner off...not anymore! Even when she said there was barely any vinegar on it the taste and smell was so overpowering it ruined all food for me!


----------

